# Can Allroad's be tastefully dressed ?



## fate0311 (Jan 15, 2017)

Local Allroad, great deal, all stock. They just have that soccer mom flare to them but look like they have a lot of potential to kick into a more aggressive stance without it looking like a highschool special.

Insight? I really like the utility aspect. Would love to make it work.


----------



## fate0311 (Jan 15, 2017)

here it is:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I definitely think so. Doesn't take much to make em stand apart from a stock one. The height is the killer for the soccer mom look. And the stock wheels too really lol. Mine looked identical to that when I bought it. 











Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fate0311 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ponto said:


> I definitely think so. Doesn't take much to make em stand apart from a stock one. The height is the killer for the soccer mom look. And the stock wheels too really lol. Mine looked identical to that when I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is nice, and it is tasteful. What did you go with to drop it?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fate0311 said:


> that is nice, and it is tasteful. What did you go with to drop it?


It's dropped on 034 springs. There's a big group of B9 allroad owners that have done some nice things with their cars.

Few of em here

Login • Instagram 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lufetarg (May 31, 2021)

+1


----------

